

Ad guy says the tracking cookie will be dead in five years - the_watcher
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/27/tracking-cookie-dead-soon-maybe/

======
t0
He thinks we're going to opt in? Tracking cookies are going to go away, but
nothing is going to replace them.

